# Looking for Tips/advice for furniture product shots!



## ahinkle (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello all - I am new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone has dealt with furniture photography, specifically tables?
I would love to hear suggestions on lighting, lenses and just general knowledge on the subject.

What were some of your expierences? Did you get the shot you or your client were wanting? Did you have any issues and what were they?

Hope to hear back,
Thanks!


----------



## Dennis2012 (Aug 16, 2012)

Like most studio photography, furniture falls into 2 distinct camps - items that are shiny and items that are not.

Highly reflective cabinet furniture, tables etc need very large diffused light sources (mainly silks or scrims at low level, softboxes at high level)with clean backgrounds and a clean set that won't produce unwanted reflections. As with anything else, producing diffused specular highlights with the right amount of pzazz is essential.

Soft furniture generally needs very hard lighting to emphasise texture and produce sunlight effects. Generally I use very narrow (often 5 degree) honeycomb grids + a couple of spotlights sometimes. Plus large diffused light sources for fill.

For many shots I also use a 'window' to add realism and to motivate/justify the backlighting. I have the real thing (well, a very big 'box' with a flash head inside) but the effect can also be produced on computer if you hang a set of curtains. Personally I won't waste time in this way if it can be avoided, hence my studio window.

DOF is just a question of style, sometimes you won't want much but for roomset shots you'll need a lot. I often use MF (digital) which involves f/22, which means that a lot of lighting power is needed. I generally end up using about 9-12,000 Joules for these shots.

But I also use a DSLR (full frame) for some shots, this generally only needs f/11-f/13 which makes life much easier. Obviously all main shots are tethered. A second camera is essential, with the main Digital camera tethered and bolted to a stand, to allow the walkaround detail shots to be taken easily.

Hope this helps


----------

